# Saw won't start



## Buffalo Chas (14 Nov 2016)

Hi Guys.

I need some help. My Scheppach SD1600F scrollsaw won't start.  It was working perfectly fine until this afternoon. When I switched it on again the motor would not start. The work light is coming on so I know there is power in the unit, but the motor refuses to start. Hopefully some of you electric wizards can help sort this out. As I mentioned in an earlier post I know nothing about electrics so hopefully you can explain what to do in very very simple terms.

Charley


----------



## CHJ (14 Nov 2016)

Does the motor have brushes, if so they may be worn and not making good contact with comutator, give the motor casing a sharp tap and see if it starts up.

If it does, investigate how you fit new brushes but don't continue using it until you have fitted new ones.

Other than that you need someone with a test meter or continuity tester to check that the switch contacts are working and power feed is getting to motor.


----------



## Claymore (14 Nov 2016)

Charley is the saw still guaranteed? just wondered before you start attacking it. 

Brian
ps is it variable speed?


----------



## Buffalo Chas (14 Nov 2016)

Sod's law Brian. About 3 weeks out of warranty and yes, it is variable speed.

Charley


----------



## Claymore (14 Nov 2016)

Buffalo Chas":2i46q4pl said:


> Sod's law Brian. About 3 weeks out of warranty and yes, it is variable speed.
> 
> Charley



Typical Charley.......BUT all is not lost if it turns out your motor is knackered I have a virtually new variable speed scroll saw motor from my old Parkside scroll saw that had bent arms......  and you can have it if it is any use to ya? I can post a photo tomorrow of it (its just the motor plus speed controller so would probably bolt on your saw its got the mains lead plug etc)
Let me know how you get on and if its needed I will pop it in the post to ya.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Buffalo Chas (15 Nov 2016)

Brian that is extremely kind of you. I would of course pay for the motor and postage. I am taking it today to get the motor and switches checked so will let you know later. Hopefully it is something simple.

Cheers

Charley


----------



## novocaine (15 Nov 2016)

more likely to be full of dust. time for a strip down and clean me thinks.


----------



## finneyb (16 Nov 2016)

If just 3 weeks outside guarantee I'd try the seller. Not fully upto to speed on consumer law these days but I think the 12 months is not in tablets of stone. 

Brian


----------



## sunnybob (16 Nov 2016)

I used to own a shop, and if a customer came back with something 3 weeks out of warranty it would be changed, with a smile on my face. I knew that person would then come back to me whenever they could,.


----------



## tricksterdude (18 Nov 2016)

finneyb":2zvj1hkf said:


> If just 3 weeks outside guarantee I'd try the seller. Not fully upto to speed on consumer law these days but I think the 12 months is not in tablets of stone.
> 
> Brian



A warranty means nothing to be honest. Consumer law states that Goods must be of ‘Satisfactory quality, As Described, Fit for purpose And last a Reasonable length of Time’

If the original poster is just out of warranty then contact the seller if you still have the receipt .
Quote.....

Within six years – the longest you have to claim fault. The English statute of limitations says you have six years to bring a claim (five in Scotland), so in effect, that’s the maximum time you have to take back faulty goods.

However people often confuse this and think it means goods must last six years – that just isn’t true.

In fact you’ll note the SAD FART laws specifically say goods should ‘last a reasonable length of time’ and that’s the key, if nebulous, time limit. ,

To work out what is a reasonable length of time, you have to simply imagine what a reasonable person would say was reasonable.

For example it’s likely you wouldn’t say it was reasonable for a £1,000 LCD TV to break after 18 months of normal use, but it’s probably fair enough if a 10p plastic whistle did.

So what the law actually says is goods must last a reasonable length of time – and if not, they’re faulty, and you have up to six years to bring a case about them being faulty.

If that’s confusing, a somewhat oversimplified way to explain it is that goods must last a ‘reasonable time’ – of which the maximum reasonable time possible is six years.


----------



## scrimper (18 Nov 2016)

tricksterdude":1a1ra72u said:


> A warranty means nothing to be honest. Consumer law states that Goods must be of ‘Satisfactory quality, As Described, Fit for purpose And last a Reasonable length of Time’
> 
> If the original poster is just out of warranty then contact the seller if you still have the receipt .
> Quote.....
> ...


 
What you say is correct and in an ideal world everything works out just fine, however in practice getting who you bought the item from to actually do as you say is not that easy even when the Consumer Rights Act is on your side, it's difficult enough to get things sorted under a 12 month conventional warranty let alone after a few years. Many retailers use every trick in the book to avoid having to help you out inc the old favourite "You have to send it back to the maker"!

Of course we all know that it's the company that sold you the item that is responsible rather than the manufacturer but if your seller refuses it can be difficult and even costly to force them to cooperate.

I have seen it from both sides as a retailer and a customer, as a customer it is really frustrating when you have a problem and the seller won't help but on the other hand some customers do abuse the system and try to get refunds on goods unfairly, for example if they broke or damaged it themselves.


----------



## tricksterdude (18 Nov 2016)

scrimper":3w3hv4rj said:


> tricksterdude":3w3hv4rj said:
> 
> 
> > A warranty means nothing to be honest. Consumer law states that Goods must be of ‘Satisfactory quality, As Described, Fit for purpose And last a Reasonable length of Time’
> ...




To be honest I've onky ever had a problem once, with Ebuyer. I'd bought a water cooler for my PC which started rattling a week out of warranty. They wanted me to send it to the states where it was made and deal with the manufacturer direct. I refused, quoted the sale of goods act blah blah etc etc. Eventually sent them a copy of a letter I was going to send to trading standards and they folded....Replaced the cooler and gave me a ten pound voucher. Took about two weeks of emailing back and forth. 

Companies rely on and hope that you'll back down, if you stick to your guns they'll fold because the law is on the consumers side.


----------

